

Man creates kinetic sculpture that moves and lives on its own - jhen095
http://www.wimp.com/kineticsculpture/

======
jhen095
Theo Jansen, hacking together Engineering and Art. More links via YouTube...

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcR7U2tuNoY>

Very interesting.

